# My teeny weeny mac collection. (picture heavy)



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 25, 2007)

Will update soon.


----------



## frocher (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome collection for only starting in October!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Awesome collection for only starting in October!!!_

 
^^ I concur! That's a lot of MSFs since just Oct. I only have McQueen! But love the beauty powders now instead!!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 25, 2007)

omg october :| i been collecting since may 2006 and i dont have half of what u got! lol im so jealous u got some gr8 stuff there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





whats 'bloom' makeup like?  iv seen it on a few websites but i didnt wana buy any of it incase it wasnt good


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice stuff girl! Welcome to the addict club!! lol


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 25, 2007)

cute!!


----------



## Babs (Nov 25, 2007)

since october :O wow! nice collection!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

that's a lot of mac just for one month


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_omg october :| i been collecting since may 2006 and i dont have half of what u got! lol im so jealous u got some gr8 stuff there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whats 'bloom' makeup like?  iv seen it on a few websites but i didnt wana buy any of it incase it wasnt good_

 

haha, thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about the "bloom" i dont really like it. i prefer using mac than bloom


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 1, 2007)

Very niceee haul!


----------



## ohgracie (Dec 1, 2007)

Dang I wish I had a so called 'tiny' collection!! Mine must be called microscopic! lol


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 1, 2007)

October and already that much?!
Ah...the glory of the working people...If only I had money...


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice collection !!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 19, 2007)

Updated


----------



## fingie (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## red (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful selection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You have the Illusionary/Burning Ambition mineralized duo -- mine broke in a million pieces, it was one of my favorites.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 21, 2007)

nice haul, enjoy it.


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 22, 2007)

Teeny tiny! OMG I can't wait to see your collection a year from now


----------



## Babylard (Dec 28, 2007)

i love your msfs, especially glissade.  i ordered one too! but i got mine off a livejournal sale since i missed out on MAC collections earlier.  the petite glossses are super cute, i bought 3 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm new to mac as well and i hope your addiction doesn't get out of hand!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Nice collection! I started collecting around the same time so i'm very impressed!


----------



## nunu (Jan 1, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## jt1088 (Jan 4, 2008)

cool collection


----------



## PinkShell21 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice collection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont get one thing though...the New Vegas MSF, how is it a sample?


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkShell21* 

 
_Nice collection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont get one thing though...the New Vegas MSF, how is it a sample?_

 

Its a market sample. Everything about the product and packaging is the same as regular MAC at retail. The difference is the label stickers where you usually find the shade names will have "sample" indicated.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow!!! Your collection has grown so much since I last viewed it!!!  Those Bloom shadows looks drool worthy and all those MES...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Beautiful!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Apr 3, 2008)

Updated again


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

teeny tiny my eye


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndyLuvsMAC* 

 
_teeny tiny my eye_


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 4, 2008)

Its not tiny collection at all! awesome stuff!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice collection. I don't think it's small at all.


----------



## loveli3 (Apr 4, 2008)

loving ur collection girl.. everything looks so brand new! =o~


----------



## melliquor (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: My mac collection. (picture heavy)*

Very nice collection.  Especially considering you have only been collecting for 6 months.


----------

